# Ladder length



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay, so I'm a OMS. I'm currently borrowing a 40' ladder from my old man, and it's about 115#. It's a beast. Not to mention old. So I just priced a 32' 250# Werner from SW. With my coupon, it's at a really good price point. I like 32's. They're very easy to handle. And since I'm 5-8 170, that ladder would be very stable with me. 

My issue is this. I know that there will still be times that it's not enough ladder. Of course I've seen times that 40 wasn't. My question is, should I get the 32, which is much easier to handle, Weighs 30# less, and will do 90% of what I need. Or get the 40, which posses issues hauling on my vehicle, and handling issues on a day to day basis. I still would have access to the 40' beast I use now. 

The better question is this: what do you guys out there use most for exterior resi work? What would be your day to day longest ladder?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I rarely use the 40'. 32' works 98% of the time. If you're able to borrow a 40 those few times it's needed then get the 32'


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't kidding myself.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I would get the 32 before the 40. When I did mostly exteriors the 32 was the workhorse. Plenty of ladder for most residential jobs. The 40 came out once or twice a year at most. Almost would have been better off renting one on those rare occasions than having to store one year round for those rare times. My partner back in the day left ours hanging on hooks on the side of a barn. It hung there so long it developed a slight bend. Was still useable, but made it suck even more. 

I honestly am not comfortable handling a 40 by myself. A 32 with standouts and levelers is about as much weight as I want to deal with.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Buy a 32' and when the job comes along that requires a 40', justify the purchase then. As a solo operation starting out, I did this with every tool the job required. Get the basics and purchase the big ticket items as needed.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

capn26 said:


> Okay, so I'm a OMS. I'm currently borrowing a 40' ladder from my old man, and it's about 115#. It's a beast. Not to mention old. So I just priced a 32' 250# Werner from SW. With my coupon, it's at a really good price point. I like 32's. They're very easy to handle. And since I'm 5-8 170, that ladder would be very stable with me.
> 
> My issue is this. I know that there will still be times that it's not enough ladder. Of course I've seen times that 40 wasn't. My question is, should I get the 32, which is much easier to handle, Weighs 30# less, and will do 90% of what I need. Or get the 40, which posses issues hauling on my vehicle, and handling issues on a day to day basis. I still would have access to the 40' beast I use now.
> 
> The better question is this: what do you guys out there use most for exterior resi work? What would be your day to day longest ladder?


I don't know how long you've been painting, but in my opinion, forty foot ladders have been obsolete for years now. People rarely use them anymore. Especially when you can rent equipment to reach beyond those heights, and in a much more safer manner. I wouldn't even have to think twice between the two.

I have an absolutely perfect forty foot Werner that's becoming compromised from just sitting in storage.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I don't know how long you've been painting, but in my opinion, forty foot ladders have been obsolete for years now. People rarely use them anymore. Especially when you can rent equipment to reach beyond those heights, and in a much more safer manner. I wouldn't even have to think twice between the two.
> 
> I have an absolutely perfect forty foot Werner that's becoming compromised from just sitting in storage.


In the residential repaint market around here, you're not getting to too many places with that rental equipment that you mentioned. Mature landscaping, fences, and slope conspire against them.

That being said, our 24s are our workhorses, we use the 32s only occasionally, and the 40 comes out rarely enough that I sometime forget where it is. It's one of our "Tool Pool" tools. We've got one, so the cadre of other contractors with whom we work don't need to buy one. They just borrow ours.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Get the 32 first. I rarely use a 40. I finally had an exterior late this summer that had some 40' ladder work and I found a nice 40' Werner on craigslist for $150. That was the first time I had ever purchased a used ladder, but this one was in great shape. 

Although I'm more than pleased with the deal I got on my 40' ladder off CL, I am also hoping I don't see it again for a long time


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> In the residential repaint market around here, you're not getting to too many places with that rental equipment that you mentioned. Mature landscaping, fences, and slope conspire against them.
> 
> That being said, our 24s are our workhorses, we use the 32s only occasionally, and the 40 comes out rarely enough that I sometime forget where it is. It's one of our "Tool Pool" tools. We've got one, so the cadre of other contractors with whom we work don't need to buy one. They just borrow ours.


Having done residential repaints in the San Francisco Bay Area for half of my painting career, I know what you mean about rental equipment access. Just finding a place to park it is next to impossible! However, when challenged with heights that required a forty footer, we would exhaust all other options first. As it turned out, our forty five, and sixty foot block and tackle set up, with various sized planks, was employed more often then the forty footer ever was.

It's funny how we rarely used scaffolding back then but I often utilize it now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't forget SW will price match any competitor you can find. Being beach painters where the first floor starts 10-12 feet off the ground we use 32 and 40s a lot.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Having done residential repaints in the San Francisco Bay Area for half of my painting career, I know what you mean about rental equipment access. Just finding a place to park it is next to impossible! However, when challenged with heights that required a forty footer, we would exhaust all other options first. As it turned out, our forty five, and sixty foot block and tackle set up, with various sized planks, was employed more often then the forty footer ever was.
> 
> It's funny how we rarely used scaffolding back then but I often utilize it now.


We try not to use the 40-footer if it's going to take more than a couple of trips up and down. More than that, and we're setting up scaffolding. Sometimes, all we need the 40 for is the very top of a gable.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Now that I think about it, we did on occasion have to set up the forty to reach the roof in order to pull up the cornice hooks and line. But more often then not, there were other options to reach the roofs without raising a forty. 

The forty is a useful piece of equipment. But its weight, size, and awkwardness makes it extremely undesirable.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Ladder length...I wonder how Freud would have responded.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

There's plenty of money to be made from 28ft on down. :yes:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

The 40 foot ladder jobs tend to be priced just a tad higher.. 

I had to borrow one this year for the first time in 3 years. After setting it up once, I rented some scaffolding and ate the ladder up next to it just for access. (As I find it easer to climb a ladder than scaffold)


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, I tell you jmays , that's my biggest concern. My height and weight make it easy for that ladder to move me. A 32 is much easier to handle. It was my original plan. You know what they say. Stick with your gut. And hey. My total price for the 250# ladder is 235. That's really good I think.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I personally find that Werner ladders are too light. And feel flimsy. I bought one and as soon as I put it up I knew I made a mistake. 

I find the "all right" brand feel a lot more sturdy.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I personally find that Werner ladders are too light. And feel flimsy. I bought one and as soon as I put it up I knew I made a mistake.
> 
> I find the "all right" brand feel a lot more sturdy.



Who sells them?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Capn26, what size ladders do you currently have? I ask because a 20 or 24 would be on my list before a 32.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just looked up allright. They look nice! Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can get one close to me quickly. I could use it next week and SW can do that so on this one it'll probably be a Werner. 

CApainter, those scaffolding rigs, are they doable with one man? I mean set up etc. we've always used either the heavy steel scaffolds or built our own when framing/boxing. 

Lastly, the standoff stabilizers. Do you guys find they allow you to get a little more reach since you aren't so close to the wall?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

capn26 said:


> Just looked up allright. They look nice! Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can get one close to me quickly. I could use it next week and SW can do that so on this one it'll probably be a Werner.
> 
> CApainter, those scaffolding rigs, are they doable with one man? I mean set up etc. we've always used either the heavy steel scaffolds or built our own when framing/boxing.
> 
> Lastly, the standoff stabilizers. Do you guys find they allow you to get a little more reach since you aren't so close to the wall?


The stabilizers are definitely worth using most times. They do give more or a least a more comfortable reach. Get the quick release stabilizer not the one that uses U bolts and wing nuts.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I thought so. Those nuts look just right to lose. Awesome. I'll be set up next week.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

capn26 said:


> Just looked up allright. They look nice! Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can get one close to me quickly. I could use it next week and SW can do that so on this one it'll probably be a Werner.
> 
> CApainter, those scaffolding rigs, are they doable with one man? I mean set up etc. we've always used either the heavy steel scaffolds or built our own when framing/boxing.
> 
> Lastly, the standoff stabilizers. Do you guys find they allow you to get a little more reach since you aren't so close to the wall?



A local paint store for western canada has them. But if you check out lumber stores they may carry them as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I personally find that Werner ladders are too light. And feel flimsy. I bought one and as soon as I put it up I knew I made a mistake.
> 
> I find the "all right" brand feel a lot more sturdy.


Just curious, what grade was the Wener that felt flimsy? With the exception of our 40', all of our others are Werners and I've never had that impression. I have used some of the homeowner versions in the past and wasn't impressed, but that's not been the case with the blue cap and higher ones.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

capn26 said:


> Just looked up allright. They look nice! Unfortunately it doesn't look like I can get one close to me quickly. I could use it next week and SW can do that so on this one it'll probably be a Werner.
> 
> CApainter, those scaffolding rigs, are they doable with one man? I mean set up etc. we've always used either the heavy steel scaffolds or built our own when framing/boxing.
> 
> Lastly, the standoff stabilizers. Do you guys find they allow you to get a little more reach since you aren't so close to the wall?


Standoffs are great for spraying and for painting soffits and facia. :yes: They also come in handy for two story foyers. It can save you setting up scaffolding for a nail pop or crack just out of reach without a standoff. Must have tool imho.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I personally find that Werner ladders are too light. And feel flimsy. I bought one and as soon as I put it up I knew I made a mistake. I find the "all right" brand feel a lot more sturdy.





Gough said:


> Just curious, what grade was the Wener that felt flimsy? With the exception of our 40', all of our others are Werners and I've never had that impression. I have used some of the homeowner versions in the past and wasn't impressed, but that's not been the case with the blue cap and higher ones.


Man. Can't be too light for me. A 40' a 32' a whatever. I will pick the lightest homeowner ladder out of the pile every time. It can bend and filmz all it wants, my back and shoulders and elbows- it's the repetitive movements that injure. Jerking that heavy ladder around is more likely to injure me for a time than I am to take a dump off of the lighter one. IMO and IME.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just get the 32', since you can always borrow the 40'. We have 2 or 3 of all ladder sizes from 32' down. We can borrow 4 40' if we need them because we can borrow them why buy one.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, it'll be the blue cap 32. Honestly at my size, the green caps have been fine in 24 and under. I'm just thinking about the future a bit. I hope to add one employee in the spring, and don't want marginal equipment, and they easily could be bigger than me.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Gough said:


> Just curious, what grade was the Wener that felt flimsy? With the exception of our 40', all of our others are Werners and I've never had that impression. I have used some of the homeowner versions in the past and wasn't impressed, but that's not been the case with the blue cap and higher ones.



I'll check the cap when I get home but I know it's a grade 2 ladder. 

When comparing the two side by side. The alright feels so much more sturdy although they are both rated for the same weight. 

I am really picky about ladders though as I hate heights.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

16, 24 & 32's are your work horses. 

40's are nice to have,. but NOT if you are an OMS. I wouldn't handle one by myself on a dare. NOT because I'm a 5'10 weakling, but because the possibility of something suddenly going awry is too high for my liking. When a forty starts going there is little a single guy can do but to run the other direction and pray the Testarossa in the driveway has been coated with aluminum repellant.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I'm unloading the 40 by myself I slide it off the roof rack, then push it up so it's leaning into the rack almost straight up, grab hold and walk it over. I do try to park as close to when I need it as I can. I have said it many time I am by no means a big guy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never needed a 40. Those jobs aren't profitable for me.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Didn't we have a post awhile back about how all real painters owned 40s? I finally bought one this year. Needed it on 3 jobs this year.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Didn't we have a post awhile back about how all real painters owned 40s? I finally bought one this year. Needed it on 3 jobs this year.


Yup. I own one from the days when I had employees.

I wonder if just owning one is enough to prove myself as a real painter or do I have to climb it too?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I've never needed a 40. Those jobs aren't profitable for me.


Hack!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

So which kind do you guys use aluminum or fiberglass? I now have all aluminum mainly because after years of fiberglass use on commercial I appreciate the weight reduction. I have also been thinking lately about not taking any job that requires larger than a 24' and a lift is not in the budget.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

When I priced my 40' out, for a 300lb rating there was not much weight difference at all, so I went fiberglass. I only have 1 aluminum extension ladder.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone used these ladders? 

https://www.xtendandclimb.com

They are spendy but may be of great use for me on a couple homes I maintain with extensive landscaping where it is quite tough to get a 24' carried in upright or horizontal and stood up without hitting branches. I worry that the locking mechanisms might give out.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got one. It is not an everyday ladder, but I use it for small exterior stuff when I was running around in my Ford Escape. I also use it inside when I do not want to deal with a full size extension ladder.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

DeanV said:


> I got one. It is not an everyday ladder, but I use it for small exterior stuff when I was running around in my Ford Escape. I also use it inside when I do not want to deal with a full size extension ladder.


My thought was that it would be a limited use ladder for tight spots. What size do you have?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the tallest one. Keep it in the van all the time. Use for foyers inside. Saves me from keeping an extension on the van in the winter or taking up floor space. Maneuvers in tight spots.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

DeanV said:


> I have the tallest one. Keep it in the van all the time. Use for foyers inside. Saves me from keeping an extension on the van in the winter or taking up floor space. Maneuvers in tight spots.


That's the one I was looking at. Thanks


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I thought about one of those there's another guy my age (32) in town who paints and is an absolute tool nut. I have no idea how he buys them all. Anyway, he has a 12 or 14 I think? Not sure, but it surprised me how sturdy it was. Not saying it was very, just more than I thought. I could see the benefits. I've been looking at the Werner mt (little giant type) and the 3 piece Werner 16 that collapses to like 5 feet as well for foyers/ vaults. 

As to not doing jobs that require 40's, in my area, that cuts out a TON of high end hardy repaints. It's always just the peak of a gable. But it wouldn't to turn them down. Still, I'll rent one for two days just to get that I think. Or grab dads and hire a helper for a day.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A old trick. If you don't have a high enuff ladder. A 40' for instance. But even higher you could do.
You lash two ladders together, whatever combo makes what you need. You don't fully extend ur ladder but like halfe way. Both of them. Peice em together so they back eachother up. Laced you know. Bowman and hitch knots on the tops and bottoms and the middles. Won't go nowhere. Just a beech to stand up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PRC said:


> Has anyone used these ladders?
> 
> https://www.xtendandclimb.com
> 
> They are spendy but may be of great use for me on a couple homes I maintain with extensive landscaping where it is quite tough to get a 24' carried in upright or horizontal and stood up without hitting branches. I worry that the locking mechanisms might give out.


Weren't there reports of those things collapsing? Or was that just one of my normal ladder nightmares?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

The stand-off will allow you to climb a rung or two higher comfortably.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oden said:


> A old trick. If you don't have a high enuff ladder. A 40' for instance. But even higher you could do.
> You lash two ladders together, whatever combo makes what you need. You don't fully extend ur ladder but like halfe way. Both of them. Peice em together so they back eachother up. Laced you know. Bowman and hitch knots on the tops and bottoms and the middles. Won't go nowhere. Just a beech to stand up.


I worked with an old timer who had done that with 32' and 28' for a church steeple.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> Weren't there reports of those things collapsing? Or was that just one of my normal ladder nightmares?


I was just reading about them and there have been some cases of lock failures. As appealing as it seems I will probably not get one.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Oden said:


> A old trick. If you don't have a high enuff ladder. A 40' for instance. But even higher you could do.
> You lash two ladders together, whatever combo makes what you need. You don't fully extend ur ladder but like halfe way. Both of them. Peice em together so they back eachother up. Laced you know. Bowman and hitch knots on the tops and bottoms and the middles. Won't go nowhere. Just a beech to stand up.


Brings to mind a Motorhead song......"Killed By Death"


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would not consider it an everyday, all day ladder. And I have the heavier duty version. It is a convenience, easy of use in tight spaces, small foot print in vehicle thing.

And do not catch the web of your pointer and thumb when the rungs lower. Ouch.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I worked with an old timer who had done that with 32' and 28' for a church steeple.


I call a 'old timer' a 'old head'
The point being. I was gonna post about how a 'old head' showed me the move back when. You know. Then.....I realized. When I learnt it from him. He was about the age I am now. And I decided to leave it out. Lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We did lash one section of a 16 to the top of a forty once and then set it in the bed of a P.U. to get a high peak.

It was lashed REALLY well and I sent the tallest lightest fearless guy up while two of us stayed at the base. 

NOT something to make a practice of, but sometimes necessary to get 15 minutes worth of work done.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> Has anyone used these ladders?
> 
> https://www.xtendandclimb.com
> 
> They are spendy but may be of great use for me on a couple homes I maintain with extensive landscaping where it is quite tough to get a 24' carried in upright or horizontal and stood up without hitting branches. I worry that the locking mechanisms might give out.


The ones I looked at I had the same concern, the locking mech giving out. Plus how much weight will it really hold. For the money I don't thing it's worth it.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

The last time I rented a forty, I was extending it with one hand on a rung, and the other pulling the rope. The rope snapped and the rung crushed my left hand. Luckily it didn't break any bones. No more rental ladders for me after that one. I also learned how to extend a ladder while stabilizing it by holding the leg, not the rung. Our biggest work horses are 16, 20, 24, 28, only use 32 and 40 when necessary. We also have 3 little giants that my guys seem to love.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> The last time I rented a forty, I was extending it with one hand on a rung, and the other pulling the rope. The rope snapped and the rung crushed my left hand. Luckily it didn't break any bones. No more rental ladders for me after that one. I also learned how to extend a ladder while stabilizing it by holding the leg, not the rung. Our biggest work horses are 16, 20, 24, 28, only use 32 and 40 when necessary. We also have 3 little giants that my guys seem to love.


We borrowed a 40' this summer, same thing, raising it up got to roughly 25-30' and the rope snapped, the ladder came down fast, I don't know how I was able to avoid my hand getting messed up and not loosing my grip on the 40' as I held the rope and took a side step to avoid the ladder completely falling over and hitting me. 

I change the ropes on our ladders every 2 years.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

daArch said:


> We did lash one section of a 16 to the top of a forty once and then set it in the bed of a P.U. to get a high peak.
> 
> It was lashed REALLY well and I sent the tallest lightest fearless guy up while two of us stayed at the base.
> 
> NOT something to make a practice of, but sometimes necessary to get 15 minutes worth of work done.




Not worth it for even 5 minutes. You don't get any warning before a fall. 

I probably wasted a lot of time this year because I would not let my guys do something risky like that. 

No wonder they all couldn't respect me. I wasn't man enough to let them hurt themselves


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Not worth it for even 5 minutes. You don't get any warning before a fall.
> 
> I probably wasted a lot of time this year because I would not let my guys do something risky like that.
> 
> No wonder they all couldn't respect me. I wasn't man enough to let them hurt themselves


I agree. No way in hell would I let some one do that. I do some crazy crap but will never tie 2 ladders together F that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think most of us have learned where to hold a ladder while pulling the rope.

Extending a 40 is another reason I never handled one alone. One person to pull the rope (from the backside) the other person to hold the ladder (by the side rails)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of 40's, my avatar currently is me at the top of our fiberglass 40'.

On two of the jobs this year needing the 40, I have been the only one there when it was needed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Not worth it for even 5 minutes. You don't get any warning before a fall.
> 
> I probably wasted a lot of time this year because I would not let my guys do something risky like that.
> 
> No wonder they all couldn't respect me. I wasn't man enough to let them hurt themselves


You were never 30 years old? :whistling2:  :jester:

Don't they give all guys between the ages of 18 and 32 one of these shirts? ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> You were never 30 years old? :whistling2:  :jester:
> 
> Don't they give all guys between the ages of 18 and 32 one of these shirts? ?


They do, Unfortunately I have to give mine back in July


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

daArch said:


> You were never 30 years old? :whistling2:  :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they give all guys between the ages of 18 and 32 one of these shirts? ?



Lol no I was never 30 yrs old. I still got time I guess to get one of those shirts.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I had one of those shirts. Unfortunately, is too covered in blood and old bandages for me to wear it any more. And I've ratchet strapped Ladders together in the past, but that ain't happening any more. About the closest I'll get is setting one up on concrete blocks in the bed of the truck. At least that way it can't kick out. And I'm pretty sure that the 23' werner mt is my next ladder. It'll replace a couple step ladders and fit inside my vehicle.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ha! 100th post.


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm personally not planning on climbing anything over a 32'. I'll get a lift for anything over


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

capn26 said:


> Ha! 100th post.














 

just gave you my 9,000th thanks


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

You'll do that while I type this. At least.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

HD has the mt 23 or $125 today, maybe soon they'll be cheaper.... they got a big pile

20" tall by 40" long gorilla work platforms $17.98


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wish we still had a hd here. Ours tanked years ago. It's big blue only now. That's good on that mt. If that price is around this week I'd drive for one. Thanks for the heads up. That looks like a nice system. 

Crap. There's that word again.....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys,bragging about the length of your ladders.....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You guys,bragging about the length of your ladders.....


We're just trying to satisfy the needs. Or at least get close:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> You guys,bragging about the length of your ladders.....


I ain't saying mine is the longest or the biggest, but it sure does operate smooooothly :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvrupRQD44I


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I saw a 45 footer for sale in Bellingham. Only $900. Our biggest ladder is 32 feet. Haven't need much else, abd we've done some pretty big homes, and buildings this summer


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> I saw a 45 footer for sale in Bellingham. Only $900. Our biggest ladder is 32 feet. Haven't need much else, abd we've done some pretty big homes, and buildings this summer


What, no love for the Werner #560-3??

http://us.wernerco.com/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Extension-Ladders/500-3/560-3

It's only $1070, seems like a better deal than a 45 (?) for $900.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Been there, on the triple run rung 60. Setting that thing up was ridiculous. 

I think it was plain painter that pointer out that a 60' triple does not reach very high. You lose a lot to overlap. Specs from your length give a reach height of 49'

A 48' ladder has a 45' reach height and weights 142.5lbs instead of 179 lbs.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> What, no love for the Werner #560-3??
> 
> http://us.wernerco.com/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Extension-Ladders/500-3/560-3
> 
> It's only $1070, seems like a better deal than a 45 (?) for $900.


No, no love at all!


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> You guys,bragging about the length of your ladders.....



You've been on a roll lately. Keep it up. 


(Is that setup too easy?)


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

DeanV said:


> Been there, on the triple run rung 60. Setting that thing up was ridiculous.
> 
> I think it was plain painter that pointer out that a 60' triple does not reach very high. You lose a lot to overlap. Specs from your length give a reach height of 49'
> 
> A 48' ladder has a 45' reach height and weights 142.5lbs instead of 179 lbs.



Landscaping be damned, at that pint I'm getting a lift.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

capn26 said:


> You've been on a roll lately. Keep it up.
> 
> 
> (Is that setup too easy?)



You obviously don't know me. I don't do anything the easy way.:jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I ain't saying mine is the longest or the biggest, but it sure does operate smooooothly :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYv2PhG89A


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Got her today. Very very happy. Easy for one man to handle. A little bouncy going up when run out to full length but what aluminum ladder isn't? Blue cap, 250# Werner 32. OTD for $235. I was pretty pleased with that.


----------

